# Coolant Capacity



## rentalguy1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anybody know offhand what the coolant capacity is for a 68 GTO 400/4bbl/manual?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

About 12 to 13 quarts


----------



## rentalguy1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks. I was working on my son's Exsploder and needed to make a parts run, so I didn't have time to dig through the interwebs. I wanted to get the coolant while at the parts shack, so I grabbed 4 gallons figuring that and the 2 that I had on hand would take care of it.

I found this, if it helps anyone in the future.


----------

